
More effective random algorithm; q=n^(1−δ) vs. q=n^(1/2−δ) - punnerud
http://eccc.hpi-web.de/report/2015/119/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This would appear to be an update of the paper that lots of people have
written about. The main discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11719543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11719543)
(157 comments)

Other submissions, some with a comment or two, here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11754074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11754074)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11725991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11725991)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11723319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11723319)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11715677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11715677)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11713454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11713454)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11712636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11712636)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11709112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11709112)

